
Show HN: Free Instant Linux Ubuntu VPS on Click of a Button - bvenkysubbu
So, I have developed this web application (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;instantserver.tk) that provisions a linux virtual private server for developers. Please use  this app for any wild testing and let me know how I can improve this for you!
======
bvenkysubbu
Credit: I got this idea from the original -
[http://instantserver.io/](http://instantserver.io/)

~~~
FriedPickles
Thanks! I ran into some problems running instantserver but would like to get
it back online sometime. Your version looks great, best of luck!

~~~
bvenkysubbu
Thanks FriedPickles!

------
bvenkysubbu
I am hitting some limit issues with VPS service provider. Until it is fixed,
there might be additional wait time. Thanks for your understanding.

------
sbarre
I hope for your sake that no one writes a script that clicks that button
hundreds of times an hour..

~~~
bvenkysubbu
And the app shows the first created vps details for next 100 minutes ;)

------
seca2
plaese srveur lunix vps ubuntu 14.04

------
seca2
vps lunix ubuntu 14.04 bt64

